# An Inbread Dog



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 27, 2011)

Just got this pic and thought you might enjoy.


----------



## babylove6635 (Sep 27, 2011)

THATS TOO CUTE


----------



## terryo (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't believe I just got the same picture from someone. That is soooooooooo cute!!


----------



## RuthieHurry (Sep 27, 2011)

Needs chili and cheese! Lmao! Awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## ascott (Sep 27, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 27, 2011)

Aw-w-w-w! How cute is that?

I usually correct blaring errors in the subject lines before I read the thread, but this time, for some unknown to me reason, I didn't.


----------



## Neltharion (Sep 28, 2011)

Funny. I clicked into the thread expecting to see some type of deformity ('inbred'). This was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## The Adjustor (Sep 28, 2011)

Hahaha that has to be the best thing i've seen all day!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 28, 2011)

Omg so so cute!!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 28, 2011)

Now THAT'S a hotdog...lol 
Very cute


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought that was hilarious... my miniature dachshunds, on the other hand, well they wanna bite your ankles!


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 28, 2011)

sooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## african cake queen (Sep 29, 2011)

hi, i wish that was my hotdog! so sweet. lindy


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 29, 2011)

so funny!


----------



## blafiriravt (Sep 30, 2011)

Haha. Someone sent that same thing to me on Facebook. Too cute


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 30, 2011)

Great!


----------

